# McClelland Christmas Cheer 2013



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Probably not one that you need to rush off and buy (it typically sticks around for awhile), but thought I'd let you guys know that it's starting to show. SP just announced it's in-stock at their place.

I have 6 tins on the way, and I'm already thinking that's not enough...


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Dan. I think they are just a little bit late this year - last year it was Christmas in July!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

houncer said:


> Thanks Dan. I think they are just a little bit late this year - last year it was Christmas in July!


I couldn't quite remember, but I started looking for it a few weeks ago. Must've been my internal clock telling me it was time for some TAD!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I think I'll skip it this year. Of course, I say that every year, and then up buying some. Last year I wasn't going to buy any and ended up with five tins...


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Being a new piper...I really enjoyed last year cheer. I'm looking forward to picking up a tin or two.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

That was my signal that it was time to make an order, I need to get my yearly Cheer.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol, I have never tried this "cheer" before. But from the posts in this thread it is something to look into. Whats so special about this Christmas Cheer?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Gandalf The Gray said:


> Lol, I have never tried this "cheer" before. But from the posts in this thread it is something to look into. Whats so special about this Christmas Cheer?


McClelland makes a lot of really good tobaccos, but I think they are particularly good with Virginia blends. Each year, they take a vintage lot of Virginas and tin them up as their limited edition Christmas Cheer. It's pure Virginia goodness! They age really well, also. MarkC bombed with a tin from 2001, and I get giddy just thinking about cracking that tin. I'm waiting for Dec 24th to enjoy that one!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

DanR said:


> McClelland makes a lot of really good tobaccos, but I think they are particularly good with Virginia blends.


I bought a tin of their new Stave-aged 35 a few months ago planning to try it and see if I want to put a few away. Then I realized it was a McClelland virginia; how bad can it be? I'll just leave this tin sealed, order four more and try it in 2017.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

So I almost pulled the trigger on my first ever tin purchase last night, but for some reason decided to wait. Just now, I was browsing pipes and cigars and noticed that they had some Christmas Cheer also in stock. Except the year listed was 2011! The description says they found some in their warehouse.


I only picked up one tin along with some MacBaren virginia flake, so I left plenty for anyone interested. Maybe I should have picked up more? How often do you find tins of stuff that are already 2 years old?


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Geez I still have most of my 2012 Cheer! That was my first taste of tobacco. I've had it jarred up since I got back from Afghanistan. It dried out a bit over there so I put an apple slice in there for a few days and it brought it right back. Guess I'll have to get a tin of 2013 too.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

ezlevor said:


> So I almost pulled the trigger on my first ever tin purchase last night, but for some reason decided to wait. Just now, I was browsing pipes and cigars and noticed that they had some Christmas Cheer also in stock. Except the year listed was 2011! The description says they found some in their warehouse.
> 
> I only picked up one tin along with some MacBaren virginia flake, so I left plenty for anyone interested. Maybe I should have picked up more? How often do you find tins of stuff that are already 2 years old?


I recently found out how that would feel. Rummaging recently in my cellar, I rediscovered a box in which it turns out I'd meant to temporarily house some tins and loads of pipecleaners, and then had forgotten about them. Inside were several 2010 tins of McClellands Aurora and Tudor Castle, along with two jars of GH Louisiana Perique Flake, and.... one tin of Christmas Cheer 2011. So, mere chance took the place of willpower to ensure those tins underwent a decent period of aging. What guy lucked out in the end? This guy.


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

2011 is now gone. I think I'm just going to crack it open right away, and if I like it enough then I'll pick up a couple tins of the 2013 to let sit for a while.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Pick up a few tins. I wish I would of saw those 2011 tins.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

ezlevor said:


> 2011 is now gone. I think I'm just going to crack it open right away, and if I like it enough then I'll pick up a couple tins of the 2013 to let sit for a while.


Even if you aren't head over heels with the 2011 Eric, get some 2013 --- it is different every year and a good excuse to buy more tobacco.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, Dan. If past years are any indication, the 2013 offering should prove excellent. They seem to age well too.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Zeabed said:


> I recently found out how that would feel. Rummaging recently in my cellar, I rediscovered a box in which it turns out I'd meant to temporarily house some tins and loads of pipecleaners, and then had forgotten about them. Inside were several 2010 tins of McClellands Aurora and Tudor Castle, along with two jars of GH Louisiana Perique Flake, and.... one tin of Christmas Cheer 2011. So, mere chance took the place of willpower to ensure those tins underwent a decent period of aging. What guy lucked out in the end? This guy.


The Louisiana Flake should be superb. It's my touchstone tobacco and age seems to do it good. Becomes more "integrated" with the tonquin and mild Lakeland essence sitting better in the blend, and the Virginia sweetening up. Enjoy!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> The Louisiana Flake should be superb. It's my touchstone tobacco and age seems to do it good. Becomes more "integrated" with the tonquin and mild Lakeland essence sitting better in the blend, and the Virginia sweetening up. Enjoy!


I fully intend to test your very plausible theory, steinr1. Thanks.

Back on track: the Christmas Cheer blends age very well indeed. Have no doubts about that. I recently purchased a sealed tin of CC 1997 and it was "love in bloom" (or plume).


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to get a tin of 2011 in a trade with a botl. Picking up a tin this year gives me vintages from both of my kids birth years. I plan on letting them sit until they're off at university and then smoking a bowl or two each Christmas when they come home.


----------



## Squints (Apr 29, 2013)

That is a great idea Tobias, hopefully you can hold off smoking them that long, but with sentimental reasons it will make each pipe smoked better.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

DanR was nice enough to gift me a tin of this for the August Pipe Tobacco lotto winnings. Shame this is going to sit in my cellar for sometime before it's cracked open.


----------



## Gandalf The Gray (Jul 22, 2013)

I was able to picked up a few tins of these, Can't wait to try it after some resting time.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Found some tins from 2011 and 2012. To bad I can't spend money on tobacco right now. Enjoy guys!

Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Every year on Christmas Day I pop open a tin of Christmas Cheer. 2 years ago it was a 2006 tin. It took me until mid-this year to finish it up. (I have a lot of open tins.) So, I guess this year I'll start on 2007. I'll have to buy my 2 or 3 tins of this year's edition to stash away. 

Christmas Cheer is one of those blends I'll buy without a second thought. Kind of became a nice tradition for me on Christmas Day. Great way to spend the time while spending the holiday with the ones we love!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------

